# Macap Doser Disassembly



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Has anyone had any experience of dissembling the doser on Macap grinder? Specifically I am trying to figure out how to remove the lower vanes so I can more easily install the sweeping mods. Any guidance would be appreciated as I am concerned that I am going to break something while I stumbling blindly trying to sort the doser out.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Does it need the mod? I always found my macap m4 had a pretty clean sweep without modification. I just removed the finger hard and added a lens hood hopper.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I'll try without the mods and see how it goes. Thanks


----------

